# Speed Handle For My 8520



## hdskip (Apr 29, 2015)

I made a smaller version of a speed handle for my Palmgren vise on my 8520. I used an old 1/2" drive socket for the square shank on the vise. Tig welded it in the hex body and tilted the milling head to drill and tap the holes.


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 9, 2015)

That came out very nice.  Good job!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

